# Advantages of TC?



## Jan (30/7/15)

Hi all

I am planning my upgrade path and have wondered what are the real advantages that you have experienced with temp sensing, except for no dry hits?

Thx

Jan


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

I would also like to know.


----------



## shabbar (30/7/15)

its top secret , you gotta get one to know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (30/7/15)

Found this and it makes sense:

http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/f...lled-vaping-what-are-the-benefits-please.html

_@__retiredguy_
_I firmly believe that I'm going to disagree with Mawsley, I'm no Noob and I use Temp control more or less exclusively. *The main advantage is that it reduces or eliminates the burning of sugars in your juice.* A lot of people focus on the "Dry Hit" aspect of temp control and think that is all it does. I beg to differ - If I run Shade through a Kanthal build I will at the end of a single tank an a KFL Have a disgustingly black and gunky coil and wick, Same juice, same tank and I can get 2 or three tankfuls through it on a nickel build before I change the wick - and thats because the flavour has dropped off rather than the coil and wick being disgustingly filthy. 

I believe @__Purplefowler__ has been running a Temp control build just the past day or two with a bannana juice that is notoriously prone to burning. As of last night IIRC she was seeing an improvement.

Temp control isn't about preventing dry hits - it's about not burning your juice thereby avoiding all kinds of possible nasties, and getting more life out of your wicks. As a bonus if you vape your wick dry you don't get a dry hit._

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/7/15)

Jan said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am planning my upgrade path and have wondered what are the real advantages that you have experienced with temp sensing, except for no dry hits?
> 
> ...


So for me personally a few points off the cuff...

Pro's
1. Better Flavor
2. Longer lasting coils 
3. I never had a burnt coil or dry hit
4. consistent vape on every drag - at a selected temp, the flavour changes as you adjust the temp

Cons:
1. With the low ohms I found the battery drains faster, despite claims that it doesn't
2. The vape is so good that my juice consumption increased a lot
3. I found that Ni or Ti VERTICAL coils does not work with water diluted VG juices. You get a steam effect which burns the throat and tongue and the flavour is really bad. I am a big Mount Baker Vapor fan and their MAX VG juice is diluted with distilled water for example. My own diy mixes does the same the moment you exceed 3% water. Horizontal coils are fine.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/15)

Jan said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am planning my upgrade path and have wondered what are the real advantages that you have experienced with temp sensing, except for no dry hits?
> 
> ...



@Jan - aside from the lack of dry hits, i have really been enjoying the flavour i am getting from TC. I have revisited many juices and found that TC, seems to bring out a different element to most of them which I never picked up on before or noticed very subtly with kanthal.

To an extent, i feel as though the flavour is "cleaner" in a way.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (30/7/15)

well as you can see its no longer top secret

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike (30/7/15)

Ok so I've had my TC toy for a an hour or so.

The best thing is that you can play around in territory where you absolutely would get a dry hit, without any negatives. I'm pumping 40W into a Lemo2 and getting an insane vape. Great, dense flavour, without having to worry about anything.

Essentially, once it's setup, it's idiotproof.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

Most difficult thing for me is to get a 24g ni200 8 wrap wire working in a kangertech RBA. But once I get it working all the effort is well worth it. Currently I am vaping at 0.05 Ohm at 23 watts at 420 F and the flavours definitely pops more.

Yes the batteries go down quicker
Yes the vape is cleaner
Yes it is better than Kanthal in a certain way for me it is better in the Kangertech Mini RBA

(Yes I was pro Kanthal and did not like NI200 but the wire I had previously was not right)

Try it you might like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> Most difficult thing for me is to get a 24g ni200 8 wrap wire working in a kangertech RBA. But once I get it working all the effort is well worth it. Currently I am vaping at 0.05 Ohm at 23 watts at 420 F and the flavours definitely pops more.
> 
> Yes the batteries go down quicker
> Yes the vape is cleaner
> ...


I found the UD Ni200 wire to be best. All the others I tried so far suck monkey nuts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (30/7/15)

Thx all I really appreciate


----------



## Andre (30/7/15)

Great thread, thanks @Jan. Think many have the same question. I have already learnt a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (30/7/15)

tc cuts out unnecessary heat

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP (2/8/15)

Bought the new Istick 40w running TC.
I am an absolute newbie to this tanking and ignorant and blind when it comes to all the technologies available.
All I can say is that with TC control the taste, volume and density of every puff remains absolutely consistent no matter how hard or long you puff
I luv this device and the quality of the vapor and taste of the juice
My problem now as a newbie is self control.
Right now this is so "yummy" that if I carry on like this I am going to need to buy 45 gallon drums of e-jiuce 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/15)

rvdwesth said:


> So for me personally a few points off the cuff...
> 
> Pro's
> 1. Better Flavor
> ...



Very informative post @rvdwesth 
Thanks
I like your 2nd Con - lol
From a person who still has to take the plunge into temp control

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (2/8/15)

Tell you something else as a newbie to this you learn fast..
Further update...
When I bought this IStick 40w they recommended and sold me the GS Tank which uses a Nickel coil to run in TC mode.
Now, being a newbie I have been reading just about every article I can and reviews. I kinda gleened ( say this so I don't get blown away by the experts on here) that the GS Tank gives good throat hits.
After numerous reviews I rushed off yesterday and bought the IJUST2 tank also running the nickel coil that the experts say give big lung hits.
I gleefully filled this tank with VG 2,4 mg nicotine ejuice, flopped down on the couch and took not one but two massive deep lung sucks, because that's what TC control allows you to do.
(Yeah yeah can see the experts already rolling around on the ground laughing..)
BIG MISTAKE
I exhaled a massive cloud of vapor and nicotine which literally engulfed the entire lounge.
And then it happened...
The top off my head took off. All I remember is that as I passed the international space station I grabbed onto it and held on for dear life.
This was not a head rush this was a rocket propelled head explosion.
After what felt like an hour gravity did it's thing and my head slowly returned to my body and I thought that was that...
As I looked around I wish I was still stuck up there hanging onto the international space station because standing right in front of me was my wife, who is a non smoker, with watering eyes and a burning nose with a look on her face that even a pit bull terrior would fear.
Boy did I get it from her..suffice to say I dunno what was the most frightening..the head rush or the wife's scolding..
So newbie lesson 101..
Don't have two massive hits on a IJust2 tank with 2,4 mg VG juice in a closed room with a non smoking wife sitting next to you.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

DougP said:


> Tell you something else as a newbie to this you learn fast..
> Further update...
> When I bought this IStick 40w they recommended and sold me the GS Tank which uses a Nickel coil to run in TC mode.
> Now, being a newbie I have been reading just about every article I can and reviews. I kinda gleened ( say this so I don't get blown away by the experts on here) that the GS Tank gives good throat hits.
> ...


kidding aside I've heard nothing but good on the ijust2,now go easy.


----------



## DougP (2/8/15)

The ijust2 is amazing 10/10 from me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Wow, what a story @DougP - funny to read - but i can imagine the scary space station and wife scolding
I assume you mean 24mg juice? - that must have been something


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

Yup 24 the strongest nicotine available

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

